# HTS-5200 By Onkyo Ps3 & 7.1 Help Needed



## patt2k (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys I have this home theather



```
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VEI2OA/ref=oss_product
```
when I play movies they are 5.1 i am currently using optical cable but as far as I know this has 7.1

so question is how the hell do I get 7.1 with ps3 ?

this is what I was thinking.

Buy HDMI SPLITTER

1 HDMI From TV To Splitter to split signal
1 From Splitter To PS3 for video (since ps3 slim only has 1 HDMI if it had 2 there would be no issues I guess )
1 HDMI TO Receiver ONLY and configure sound in PS3 to HDMI.

Will this work?

anyhelp is greatly apperciated


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

From the Sony site: 


> A device compatible with Linear PCM 7.1 Ch. is required to output 7.1 Ch. audio, supported by Dolby TrueHD or a similar format, *from the HDMI OUT connector*. This system does not support output from the DTS-HD 7.1 Ch. DTS-HD 7.1 Ch audio is output from a 5.1 or lower channel.


But it appears that your Onkyo does not take audio from the HDMI input - only optical. So to put it in a word: you're SOL. It will simulate 7.1 but it won't be true 7.1.


----------



## patt2k (Mar 2, 2008)

yustr said:


> From the Sony site:
> 
> 
> But it appears that your Onkyo does not take audio from the HDMI input - only optical. So to put it in a word: you're SOL. It will simulate 7.1 but it won't be true 7.1.


well my problem is that the 2 speakers never work because the best movie I could play was 5.1 so how do I make it work ?

basically I want to try anything to get the 7.1 work I mean it's stupid they say it's 7.1 and pretty much there is no way to get it work ?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Using an optical digital feed from the PS3 = 5.1

Then set the receiver to create the other two surround channels from these. You do that in the sound processing mode or matrix or ??? (whatever your receiver calls it). But before that, make sure you go into the setup menu and tell it that you have a 7.1 speaker setup.


----------

